# Hello newbie alert



## spotter (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello just thought id drop by and say hello,this site has been recomended to me recently by a couple of friends who are members here.Im mainly into explosive ordnance but will try and contribute when and where i can..anyway got to go ive now got a whole new website to browse through.
spotter


----------



## imalko (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello there mate and welcome to the forum. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 23, 2010)

Welcome to the family


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2010)

Welcome aboard spotter


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2010)

G'day spotter, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to the clan mate!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to the family.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Spotter!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

TO


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi and welcome from a bit further south. recently 'retired' after 15 years of making things go bang!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello spotter!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 24, 2010)

G'day Spotter, welcome to the forum glad to have you around.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Spotter!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jan 27, 2010)

Greetings and welcome from New Jersey


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Spotter. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome.


----------

